# Sadzīves tehnika >  Rūtera antenas pozicionēšana

## ALO

Nepieciešama nedaudz informācija par rūtera antenas piegrozīšanu. Atrodos vietā ar sliktu zonu. Savam huavei rooterim nopirku dipola atklog antenu. Cik groziju un ķēru sanāca signālu noķert  aizgriežot 180° projām no tuvākā torņa (iespējams, ka tur kads cits tornis), protams, ka ātrums nav diez ko liels un staigā. Katru reizi speedtestā cits rezultāts. Pašlaik arī nevar saprast vai atrumi ir tālmācības noslodze vai signāla kvalitāte manai lokācijai. Man daži jautājumi, lai turpinātu cīņu par interneta kvalitāti. Ar kādām programmām var apskatīt signāla stiprumu/kvalitāti reālā laikā, katram iedomatam punktam taisīt speedtestu ir ilgi. Pašlaik esmu nolicis pēc ātruma testa. Vai piepērkot otru tādu pašu antenu un noliekot to horizontāli ātrums palielināsies (iekrita acīs mimo divantenu komplekti piem iskr p32).Protams, atvainojos ja manā tekstā un rīcībā ir kāda muļķība, jo zināšanu par bezvadu tīkliem nav visai daudz.

----------


## JDat

Kaut kā atgādina šo stāstu...

https://hackaday.com/2020/04/23/the-...-wifi-antenna/

----------


## ALO

Man tas būtu jāizlasa? Vai visiem tas būtu jāizlasa? Un vai tas būs izglītojošs par tēmu?

----------


## ALO

Paldies par atbalstu. 3 vakarus pasēdēju pie masta un sarūsējušajai naglai ar speedtestu un alu atradu virzienu  (kaut ticu, ka šādai virziena grozīšanai jābūt savam softam un tehnoloģijai). Caur speedtestu tas ir ilgi un apnicīgi samērīt ātrumus katram virzienam. Laikam tomēr mana sarūsējusī nagla būs jāpamaina uz kautko labāku, jo 4g joprojām nestabils ātrumi staigā gan laika apstākļu dēļ, gan, iespējams, tīkla noslodzes dēļ.

----------


## Obsis

4G?? Tad ar mobtel --> playGoogle --> Network Cell Infi Lite
Vai ar USB puļķi HackRF-1.
Vai ar personisko aprūsējušo naglu. kam pielikta RF diode un kondensators. Galā mērgalva.

----------


## ALO

Paldies! Ļoti noderēs!

----------


## bbarda

Kādam ir nojausma par šitādu briesmoni kas tas tāds???-we extend your coverage HB-0041 coiler

----------

